# Best Piece of Equipment for Pulled Pork



## buffalo19 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have a restaurant in Ireland and am looking for the best piece of equipment to start doing pulled pork. It has to be indoor and can go under an extraction unit.

I am so new to this but am eager to learn. I fell in love with these in the US the last time I was over.

Its a small place and I couldnt see myself doing more than 50 (20-25lbs) sandwiches a day, but obviously I would like to allow for a little more. It is very hard/impossible to find good pulled pork in Dublin and I would love to be the first to do it the way god intended. 

We also have gas (natural) in the shop if that would be a better way to go.

We are a small place so anywhere between 2000-2500 Dollars would be perfect as I would imagine shipping to be quite expensive

Please any and all advice welcome.


----------



## badbob (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome B19, I can't answer your question as I don't do that much quantity but there are some real knowledgeable heavy hitters on this site that I'm sure will be able to help you out .Good Luck!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 14, 2012)

I did a Google search for smoking equipment in Ireland and found these links

http://www.vanguardprocessing.co.uk/bastra/bastra-smokers.html

http://www.foodsmoker.co.uk/

http://www.hotsmoked.co.uk/


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to SMF.

Contact the folks at the SausageMaker, the have distributors in Europe.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/

~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 14, 2012)

Buffalo19,

Have you considered building your own? That has been an economical answer for many of us. Some of the bbq I've ever tasted came from an old oil drum, (UDS). Check out the "Smoking Supplies and Equipment" section here for inspiration. You will find many different types of smokers that people have made.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, the Ugly Drum is economic and does a great job of cooking. for the price of one _decent_ smoker, you could build 3or4 and have a roadside grubber for less than you think. It's the "GREEN WAY" ,like GOD wants, use and re-use...

Have fun and ...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 14, 2012)

An UDS inside? :icon_eek:


~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2012)

Put in a commercial exhaust fan like what's over the stove, or run the exhaust thru the roof or out the side of the building.  All kinds of commercial smokers built inside do this.  Plus, exhaust it as near the front door, lol... as soon as you get out the car you get the aroma....  Angelo's BBQ does this, drives you nuts, esp. if you have to wait in line, you're drooling like a St. Bernard!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 14, 2012)

There are several places in Ireland that sell Bradley smokers......

http://www.bradleysmoker.co.uk/stockists/dealers.php


~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 14, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> An UDS inside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that was just an example. Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of a large fridge or proofer conversion. Like a 2-door commercial setup? Easily vented to the outside, and you may be able to pick up a non-working unit fairly cheaply.


----------



## tromaron (Jul 15, 2012)

To do 20-25lbs, that's only 3 average size butts.  I don't know about availability there, but I'd go with an MES.  Simple, electric, and when paired with an AMNPS, is as close to set & forget as you're gonna get.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 15, 2012)

TromaRon said:


> To do 20-25lbs, that's only 3 average size butts.  I don't know about availability there, but I'd go with an MES.  Simple, electric, and when paired with an AMNPS, is as close to set & forget as you're gonna get.


x2


----------



## dls1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Buffalo19.

It's rather timely that yesterday's Wall Street Journal had an article regarding the increasing  individual and commercial interest in American style smoked meats in Europe, especially the UK. A link to the article follows. It may require registration. Also, it may be subscriber only content. If so, and if you're not a subscriber, I'll be glad to send a copy to you if you'll PM an email address.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304141204577508764047757898.html

Referenced in the article is a company I have a little familiarity with which is known as American BBQ Company, located in Hemel Hempstead England. They're the exclusive EU/UK distributors for Cookshack electric smokers, Fast Eddy pellet smokers, and Green Mountain pellet grills. It's interesting that the founder of the company is the only non-American to ever win the Jack Daniels Championship BBQ contest. Also, the second in command at the company spent quite a bit of time traveling throughout the US researching BBQ in hopes of opening a restaurant in the UK. During that period he spent time with Mike Mills and 'Fast Eddy" Maurin, both BBQ icons, learning the craft. All in all, some pretty solid credentials.

Their site has some pretty good information regarding choosing the right smoker for your present and future needs, and you may want to contact them for guidance. The link to the site follows.

http://www.americanbbq.co.uk/

Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## buffalo19 (Jul 15, 2012)

I cant get over how friendly and helpful the people on this site are, Thank you all so much for your comments, you have given me plenty to start with. 

I thought I was just going to do pull pork but after trawling  this website for recipes I realize how much can actually be done with a smoker.

I am going to have the best place in Dublin, thanks to you guys. 

I am going to get the equipment first and then I will be as full of questions as a five year old on a long car journey.

If any of you are in Dublin on holiday and dont call in there will be trouble :)

Alan


----------



## buffalo19 (Jul 15, 2012)

That sound perfect, whats an [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]AMNPS? or as they say in Ireland what does AMNPS's mother call him?[/color]


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 15, 2012)

The AMNPS is a pellet smoker you add to a smoker for improved smoke production 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## tromaron (Jul 15, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> The AMNPS is a pellet smoker you add to a smoker for improved smoke production
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


What Scarbelly said.  You use the AMNPS instead of putting pellets into the MES ever 30min or so.  Smoke from the AMNPS lasts up to 10hrs on a full load, and it puts out the highly desired thin blue smoke.


----------

